# Wife is gone



## FrancSevin

*The wife has been missing a week now. Police said to prepare for the worst. So, I have been to the thrift shop to get all of her clothes back.*

*Here's my problem, I spent some of the money on Women and Booze. *

*Some I just wasted, yes, but really I just can't afford to buy all of them back.*


*She may notice.*


*What should I do?*


----------



## JEV




----------



## loboloco

Well, get the redhead out of the kitchen, the blonde off the sofa, and tell the Brunette doing laundry to put some clothes on(in another hour or so).


----------



## joec

Don't let them find the body is my best advise.


----------



## Galvatron

tip...

the next time the washer packs up just have a squirt of smelly at hand ...o and a wank as per


life will go on


----------



## pirate_girl

Men! hmmph!
You all are full of it...


----------



## FrancSevin

Actually Cathy is gone.  Spent a wek in CT with the grand kids so she could do holloween there.  Flying home tonite so I have to clean things up.

I just hope her old broom holds up.


franc


----------



## Doc

Franc that's kinda cruel of you .....
























....  sounds like she's long overdue for a new broom.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Franc that's kinda cruel of you .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... sounds like she's long overdue for a new broom.


 
 Whaaaaaaaaat?

I bought her this one two years ago.



Chrysler Crossfire SRT6
400 HP 335lbs of torque 
200MPH car 
Does the quarter in 12.01

Some broom huh?
Yes, it is* hers*.

franc


----------



## bczoom

FrancSevin said:


> Actually Cathy is gone.  Spent a wek in CT with the grand kids so she could do holloween there.  Flying home tonite so I have to clean things up.
> 
> I just hope her old broom holds up.
> 
> 
> franc


Are you referring to the one she's flying home on or the one you're cleaning with?


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> Are you referring to the one she's flying home on or the one you're cleaning with?


 
Yes


franc


----------

